# Dokken's



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if you hunt your V - you have several of these - name your favorite !!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought plenty of their dummies, and like the Teal, and pheasant for dead fowl trainers. I've never felt the need to buy more than that. The dogs figure it out with just those. Plus I try and keep some frozen, and live birds for training young dogs.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DU mag cover May/June 2015 - a Ret with a Dokken green head in it's mouth - me have a dove & goose - small 2 large - nothing beats real feathers !!!!!!!!!


----------

